# Deep Tracks - CSN - "Crosby, Stills & Nash" - Choose your favourites -



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

View attachment 105549


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

Please choose up to* five *selections for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is "Crosby, Stills & Nash" -

"The album was a very strong debut for the band, instantly lifting them to stardom. Along with the Byrds' "_Sweetheart of the Rodeo_" and The Band's "_Music from Big Pink_" of the previous year, it helped initiate a sea change in popular music away from the ruling late sixties aesthetic of bands playing blues-based rock music on loud guitars."

"Crosby, Stills & Nash presented a new wrinkle in building upon rock's roots, utilizing folk, blues, and even jazz without specifically sounding like mere duplication. Not only blending voices, the three meshed their differing strengths, David Crosby for social commentary and atmospheric mood pieces, Stephen Stills for his diverse musical skills and for folding folk and country elements subtly into complex rock structures, and Graham Nash for his radio-friendly pop melodies, to create an amalgam of broad appeal."

"This album proved very influential on many levels to the dominant popular music scene in America for much of the 1970s. The success of the album generated gravitas for the group within the industry, and galvanized interest in signing like acts, many of whom came under management and representation by the CSN team of Elliot Roberts and David Geffen."

"Strong sales, combined with the group's emphasis on personal confession in its writing, paved the way for the success of the singer-songwriter movement of the early seventies. Their utilization of personal events in their material without resorting to subterfuge, their talents in vocal harmony, their cultivation of painstaking studio craft, as well as the Laurel Canyon ethos that surrounded the group and their associates, established an aesthetic for a number of acts that came to define the "California" sound of the ensuing decade, including the Eagles, Jackson Browne, post-1974 Fleetwood Mac, and others."

" In 2003, Rolling Stone ranked Crosby, Stills & Nash number 262 on their list of the 500 greatest albums of all time."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

"Suite: Judy Blue Eyes" -






"Marrakesh Express" -






"Guinevere" -






"You Don't Have To Cry" -






"Pre-Road Downs" -






"Wooden Ships" -






"Lady of the Island" -






"Helplessly Hoping" -






"Long Time Gone" -






"49 Bye-byes" -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

While CS&N is a fine album, we were lucky that there was so much more to come from an absolutely wonderful trio/quartet. For intensity and overall musicality I prefer the Airplane's version of _Wooden Ships_--one of my Ten Best Ever songs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the album by and large but I far prefer the Stills and Crosby tracks to the ones written by Nash, who was usually too twee for my liking. Stills especially was approaching his A-game here, but as a songwriter I think he absolutely peaked with his solo debut and the _Manassas_ albums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> While CS&N is a fine album, we were lucky that there was so much more to come from an absolutely wonderful trio/quartet. For intensity and overall musicality I prefer the Airplane's version of _Wooden Ships_--one of my Ten Best Ever songs.


Further background on this particular tune for anyone who's interested -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooden_Ships


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Further background on this particular tune for anyone who's interested -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooden_Ships


At just about the same time--maybe a little earlier--Marty Balin had penned _The House at Pooneil Corners_ for the Airplane; such was the Zeitgeist. Another chiller song of utter nuclear devastation; still hard to listen to and retain a disinterested mind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

One of the most frightening yet fascinating films that I've ever seen - haunts me to this very day -


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

5) 4 dead in O-Ohio KSU in 1970


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Omega Man was a good film, one of a trio of excellent sci-fi flicks starring Charleton Heston; the other two being the superlative Planet of the Apes and also Soylent Green. I remember Anthony Zerbe accusing Heston in the film of having dabbled in chemistry and magnetism, among other sins. The Omega Man was originally Richard Matheson's novel _I Am Legend_; Matheson also gave us _The Incredible Shrinking Man_, as well as some classic horror short tales like the sinister _The Distributor_. A 1950s phenomenon (along with another master of the macabre, Charles Beaumont).

But I digress.....


----------

